# Holster suggestions for Sig Mk25 (226) Navy



## athanasius (Mar 16, 2012)

Due to the enlarged (milspec) dimensions of Sig's Mk25 Navy picatinny rail, holsters which formerly accommodated the smaller railed 226s don't fit the new model. I'm new to the website, so I'm looking for help from the more knowledgable members re available left-hand holsters. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

Call or email Milt Sparks or TT Gunleather. A SIG deserves a custom holster.


----------



## kylepre25 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just picked up the mk25 a few days ago... bought a standard railed holster and obviously i forgot that with the mil spec rail it would not be a comfortable fit... I took it back to the store and i tried a few more of the sig holster that they had there. I ended up buying the # 3226 paddle holster Leather PADDLE Holster - with retention It seems to fit pretty well. It will require a little bit of conditioning and working with, but its the closest i have found so far... hope it helps


----------



## athanasius (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thank you for your research.*

Thanks to all those who have offered suggestions for the Sig MK25 holster problem. I'm new to this site and I'm impressed with the helpful suggestions. Again, thanks.


----------



## luv_freedom (Feb 20, 2013)

I just bought a holster from imidefense.com They make one that will fit the MK25
$55 for holster + $25.00 shipping. Comes from Israel. Nice website. Will take a few weeks to get it but thats ok.


----------

